# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Describe your first LD!!

## DooleyClovis

Hey yall, i just wanted to hear your first or your favorite lucid dream, just decribe it or something, i need some inspiration.  ::lol::   ::wink::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Well, if at least _knowing_ you're dreaming counts as lucid (and just going along with the insane "computer-generated" plot just for the heck of it), then my first lucid dream was me and a Mario pillow/doll I used to have fleeing from this giant Dr. Mario, all in a city setting, very Godzilla-ish. That was basically it. See, right then I knew I was dreaming, but I didn't know that I could take control of my dreams. That came later...although I don't remember the first dream I took control of.

----------


## fudge

I came up to my law teacher and told him I was dreaming, then I asked him if I was in his dream because he was in mine. Then he told me to come to class the next day and ask him. So anyways, the next day I actually asked him and he laughed at me  :Sad:

----------


## Seeker

*Seeker peers backward into the mists of some forgotten time (no, dinosaurs didn't walk the earth then)*

First one, I think I was just walking around doing something and suddenly realized it was a dream.  I woke up about 5 seconds later =P

----------


## Je33ica

i was around 7 or 8 and in a haunted castle.  scary goblins and creatures were hunting me down, and i ran from room to room trying to escape them... and for some reason i realized that this could not be possible, and that i was in a dream!  i tried to wake up, pinching myself and trying to open my eyes but i was still in the dream, eventually i woke up and have learned that my actions were actually keeping me in the dream...lol

----------


## Haz

go 2 http://www.stagecraftinc.com/CharacterCost...agic%20Frog.jpg to read about my first LD  ::D:

----------


## dreamer3

wow...... hmmmm... my first REAL ld  was when i was walking around town, saw all my friends within 5 minutes in diff. places. became lucid, tried to fly, but couldnt. dream started to fade. spun, lost lucididty.

my first semi lucid dream was when i was really little. it was whenever i had a nightmare, i would know i was dreaming and if it got to "scary" i would wake myself up.

----------


## fedaalis

I was in a grassy field, seemed to go on forever. I dont know at what point I realized I was dreaming, but it was very lucid.
I didn't attempt to control or change anything, because the feeling of astonishment, and peace were overwhelming, why change it if its so peaceful and perfect?

Well anyway - sure it sounds kind of tame, but for me at the time it was probably one of the most incredible things I had ever experienced.

----------


## DooleyClovis

> _Originally posted by fedaalis_
> *I was in a grassy field, seemed to go on forever. I dont know at what point I realized I was dreaming, but it was very lucid.
> I didn't attempt to control or change anything, because the feeling of astonishment, and peace were overwhelming, why change it if its so peaceful and perfect?
> 
> Well anyway - sure it sounds kind of tame, but for me at the time it was probably one of the most incredible things I had ever experienced.*



It may sound tame but I think this one sounded the most compelling to me. I want to be at peace when i finally learn how to do this. Anyway Thanks for all your posts keep posting it will be much appreciated. Dooley The Clovis   ::dreaming::

----------


## Damascus

ok...first id like to say haz, stop being an asshole. you posted just to get your post-count up, didnt contribute to the thread and made a mockery out of it. please try to stop doing that.

anyway.

I was in a futuristic minority-report type of setting, and somewhere along the line i thought hey, wait i must be dreaming!
so i decided to do the thing id looked most forward to. i made a dreamscape.
Now lemme tell ya, the sense of freedom you get when you enter a LD is overwhelming. but when you make your own land, animate an entire world for yourself, its amazing. I made an alaskan snowfield. It was night and the sky was clear, letting the full moon shine, turning the snow a blueish tinge. The snowfield expanded for miles and miles, and it wasnt at all cold because it was a dream. I look into the sky, and i can see a galaxy-like cluster of lights. I think hey i gotta go there and see what it is. So i take a big run, my steps gliding because for some reason you cant see yourself run in an LD, i jump, and smack face first into the floor. couldnt fly.
I woke up, got a sense of vertigo and then remembered my LD. i made sure to remember every detail and went back to bed. wrote it down later.

SO that was my first LD, and it was amazing!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

My first one (since I joined, had about 10 before but..) was incredible I was at my house when I woke up for school (average day, right?) when I noticed outside was a midieval like setting with the beautiful field! I went through this hall in my house when it happened, somthing triggered my conciousness to awaken (All my training up to that point had paid off) I was insanely happy as I shot through the fields (my friends were with me) as I tried to convience my friends they were dreaming I met two skeletons walking among the yard I greeted them and drifted off to school (though I don't think that was what it was sicne it was so diffrent and so close to my house) As I continued to attempt at convincing my friends I became like a "dream archeologist" and explored every aspect of the area, I found some pritty interesting things! I ended the day with a grenade fight and returned home (very fun) Once I returned my brother told me it was time to wake up, I agreed and walked out the door (Thus instantly waking up).

There ya go!   ::D:

----------


## DooleyClovis

Damascus and Gestalt's are very awesome. Man it makes me want to have an LD so bad. Good Things come to those who wait i guess. Keep Posting, hearing each other's Dreams strengthens our abilities, you know, or something like that. Anyway, Ever keeping and open mind, Dooley The Clovis

----------


## DooleyClovis

> _Originally posted by DooleyClovis_
> *Hey yall, i just wanted to hear your first or your favorite lucid dream, just decribe it or something, i need some inspiration.  *



 hey wait, THATS ME!!!

----------


## Oblix

I know it wasnt my first, but it was the most recent and most vivid...

It began that i was on a ski trip with my friends. We had just gotten to the mountains and I noticed i forgot to bring extra clothes. I saw a friend and talked to him about my problem. He told me maybe I could get someone to drive back real quick and get them. The setting then changed to an old alley way on a catwalk sort of area. I saw a saleman standing there. I said let me buy something. He told me then that i should say the words "buy". I repeated the words "buy". At that moment i realised something was wrong, and jumped from the catwalk into the street a story below. I looked back and the saleperson was a parent that had come on the ski trip from the past setting. I yelled "fucker" and ran. I ran into a door which i opened and went inside. In it was a hallway, an old dusty hallway full of doors, many door. I stepped into one door and there was yet another hallway of doors. I repeated this a few times before i woke up.

After the dream i realised a few things. In the mountains when we arrived, i was wearing a t shirt and shorts, which is very uncommon. I also realised that there was no quick drive back to get my clothes, it would take hours. that was an impossible solution to my problem. I also realised the sky was a pale shade of purple in the setting with the salesperson.

First post, thought it might interest someone out there

----------


## pyrhho

actually, this just happened to me a couple days ago (my first LD yay!)

Me and someone else (not sure who) were out for a run near my house, and we got halfway and were getting tired. Then they're just like "hey! let's jump!" so we started jumping home, jumping like 15 feet in the air, and whenever we jumped it would go slow-motion.  anyway. we got back to my place, and went inside, and i'm like Hey, mom! check out what i can do, and i started jumping around in slow-motion (everyone else was fast, while I slowwed down mid-air). and she's like "That's a really cool new ability". and i'm like, "yeah! wait.. i can't jump this high!" then i realized i was dreaming (really low-level lucidity). and i'm like ALRIGHT! trying not to get too excited. i tried summoning some people, but it wouldn't work, so i went back to jumping over buildings, and stuff, which was super-fun, and then I lost lucidity.

----------


## jefkriz

Yeah, I just joined today after my experience. I took a nap after morning class and during my dream, I realized that I was dreaming because my house was unpainted and that's definitely not right. Well, about a year ago someone told me to look at my hands during a dream to control the dream, so I looked at my hands and the fingers were shrunk to about 1 cm long. I was pretty freaked so i stretched them to normal length. About then I got super excited and woke up. It felt incredibly weird yet awesome.

----------


## tryagain

I had my first LD a couple days ago, too.  but it was one of those lucid dream inside a dream.  the only thing I got to do was a 180 degrees split with my legs

----------


## Wes

Yeah, my first LD was only two nights ago and I still can't get over how real it felt.  I was on a gigantic ship which was about to come into the harbour and then the next thing I knew I was standing on the harbour looking at the boat come in.  That was when I became lucid and I remember thinking "wow, Im actually dreaming right now!".  I looked around me and saw the huge, blue ocean to my left and to my right was a crowd of people and some interesting looking shops and stores.  Everything seemed so clear but unfortunatly I lost it after about 10 seconds...cant wait to have another!

----------


## mark87

> my first semi lucid dream was when i was really little. it was whenever i had a nightmare, i would know i was dreaming and if it got to \"scary\" i would wake myself up.[/b]



I have those feelings too, although I'm not sure if they would be classed as lucid? Just kind of a sense which says 'wake up now!' hmm but as being lucid is basically being aware you are dreaming I guess it kinda could be!  :smiley:

----------


## DooleyClovis

OK this wasn't lucidity, but something happened last night, November 4, I was thinking about being lucid, tyring to stay concious, when all of a sudden my eyes starting tingling and then all i could see was white. I was so awesome feeling that i woke myself up.  ::cry::  well thats it

----------


## recombinant

so I am super late to this, but would still like to contribute.  My first LD came at around 9 or 10 years old.  I was having a recurring nightmare that involved me being chased by dragons in world not too unlike a medieval version of hell.  Sort of akin to the place where Sauron in the Lord of the Rings Trilogy lives (not part of the dream at all, just referenced this to provide an anology)....So this had been plaguing me every night for a week, so I told my mother about how scared I was.  She assured me I was safe and that I was in control.  She said "if your dream was too scary for you, then simply change it!  Dont Run! Fight back!"  Young minds see things so much differently than older ones, so the thought of changing my dream made complete sense and I decided I would.  That night I had that nightmare, and as the dragon came in to attack, I looked down in my hand, and I had sword!  So I fought the dragon, and I won.  Then I looked off in the distance, and saw a castle, and I ran faster than I have ever ran,pratically flying to the castle, and attacked the den of dragons there.   Been kicking ass and taking dream names ever since.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Placebo

Interesting question... Tough one   :Question:  
Okay, this happened some time before the discovery of the wheel - Like before I attended school. Age of 5 maybe.

I think the first one, was a nightmare of being chased by gorillas, around a building. With a forest nearby.
I really didnt want to die, but knew it was tickets for me  :tongue2: 
At that point it occurred to me that it was a dream, and tried to figure out what to do to stop things
I didnt realise I could control anything, so I just curled up in a ball and got killed    :Eek:   ::roll::  
Quite a horrible feeling though

Exciting first lucid dream ... haha  :tongue2:

----------


## ProfessionalCrucifier

In my first LD, i was pulling a gigantic motorcycle down a gigantic road, then it occured to me that i was dreaming and I could do whatever the hell i wanted.  I then hop on the motorcycle and as im riding i scream FASTER FASTER FASTER.  It was so sweet.  I started to lose control of my dream and ended up pulling the damn motorcycle that turned into a black honda.  Then I gain control back and had sex with a girl in some random house.  Too bad I lost control before I could finish.   :Mad:

----------


## bigo20004

IN my first LD, I was on the big staircases of my school. I thought to myself, how did I get here?, and to test, i try floating in the air. It worked, and I did a backflip in the air before laying there extremely happy, and waking up. I loved it. 

Makes me wonder why LD'ing isnt more widespread. If only all these ignorant, materialistic bastards knew how good it was.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I was in a dream incubation clinic, or a sort of shop that trains you to Lucid Dream, 
it was fun of colour and amazing bizzar devices.
I remember a women behind the counter who was extremely attractive, 
I asked her a question that i cannot remember and she replied 
"Its our duty to make you aware in your dreams" 
then I said how much does it cost, and i paid or something along those lines 
and then went to see a doctor who administered something like a drug 
(its very sketchy-its in a dream journal that i cant be bothered to read through)
and then i saw the women outside on some grass and she told me how she cheated me
and LD'ing was natural and everyone could do it, she felt ashamed that she tricked me
but i made her happy again and said something to her and we became friends   ::D:

----------


## Dr_Pepper_PHD

Well I think the scariest part was when I started not being able to move. Then I started vibrating. I tried to wake up. I had NO clue what was going on. It was soooo scarry. But then eventually I just sat back and enjoyed the ride. I woke to a cool world. Some guy was like "if you're from the non-dream world check in over there" and they tried to give me a task. I denied it then went walking around. I went into a ninja fight, talked to people, believed that they also were from the outside world and not just characters, i made cookies and then I talked with my best friend till I woke up...
It was pretty good.  ::wink::

----------


## Mystical_Journey

> believed that they also were from the outside world and not just characters[/b]



who is to say logically that they are not real people in your dream?

----------

